# Canadian Freshwater Dwarf Shrimp site.



## jrs (Dec 25, 2005)

Always good to see more Canadian sites.

Email sent.


----------



## dwaffer (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks JRS! :smile:


----------



## duchessren (Oct 6, 2006)

Awesome! Congrats on the start up!
(Will you be shipping to the States?)


----------

